# Cattleya nobilior v. caerulea countdown



## ChrisFL (Feb 15, 2009)

To me C. nobilior is the perfect orchid, small in stature, huge flowers, incredible fragrance, highly specialized succulent growth and flowering habit. I have a small collection of seedlings from crosses that have caught my interest, including two var. coerulea. My understanding is that only one coerulea nobilior plant, ‘Suzuki’, has been found in nature. It was selfed and the offspring resulted in some coerulea cultivars now famous in Brazil and Japan (‘Papagaio Verde’, ‘Francisco’, ‘Luar do Sertao’). This plant is a first bloom seedling from a sibling cross of ‘Francisco’ and another plant from the original ‘Suzuki’ selfing. I selected this plant from F. E. Miranda’s greenhouse after spending too much time looking through the several first-bloom seedlings that were in bud. The buds survived the plane ride from Florida to Texas. Unfortunately, the buds on all the plants were too young to tell whether the flowers were going to be nice. Line breeding still has a little ways to go to get plants with exceptional form, although many of the plants coming from this cross are a huge step above the plants from the original selfing. Unfortunately, as the buds have been maturing, they have stayed relatively thin, so I'm not expecting much.  You all can share my anticipation, and, likely, disappointment. 

from 2/13/09:


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 15, 2009)

Buds are dropping into vertical position and finishing their twist. Probably less than 5 days until they open.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

BLOOM....BLOOM....BLOOM!!!!!!!


Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't wait!! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 16, 2009)

keep them coming!!! Jean


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe 2 more days? The agony!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats! now for the rest of the wait


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 17, 2009)

tick tock....tick tock...tick tock....


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 18, 2009)

...and two days later, grrr.


----------



## nikv (Feb 18, 2009)

Chris,

If it wasn't for the fact that the sun is coming from a different angle, I'd say that these photos were taken at the same time. Sorry that progress is so slow. Patience _is_ a virtue. 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 18, 2009)

Nik, the sun isn't coming from a different angle. It's an artificial light that doesn't move. Also, the bud on the right especially is a completely different color and more swollen.


----------



## nikv (Feb 18, 2009)

My mistake. The shadows on the clay pots are different so I assumed that meant the sun was at a different angle. Anyway, I can't wait to see these buds open!


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice buds! What are you growing them in (medium) ?

Paphman910


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 19, 2009)

Paph, I grow all my Catt species in pure sphag in unglazed pots. This one hasn't been moved over yet, but it will when the new roots appear.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2009)

Great!!!! Things are progressing!!! Not long I guess till open flowers... What light do you give your catts (what is the wattage etc) TY anyway...


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 19, 2009)

I use this lamp and would recommend it to anyone:

http://www.eyelighting.com/tb/MH/CleanArc/EQS-N-52-78-57881.pdf

400 Watt.


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah, nice coerulea blue!!! more pics please!! Jean


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 20, 2009)

She still has quite a bit of stretching to do (I hope! The petals are very reflexed at this point, making me a bit nervous), it just opened over night. I will take more pics when it looks like she's done stretching. I am very pleased at how the labellum turned out.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

Very good color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2009)

I love it, Chris!


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Is that the same bloom!?!? It got really deep in color! Good job!


----------



## Roly0217 (Feb 21, 2009)

That flower is gorgeous !!!!! :drool::drool: Congratulations on the blooms !!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought he [Chris] was in Florida!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 21, 2009)

:clap:This one shouldn't give anyone the blues! :clap:


----------



## John M (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice, Chris! The colour is fantastic. 'Would like to see more photos if you have the time.


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 21, 2009)

That is really lovely.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2009)

this is really a brilliant flower!!!! Jean


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)

Second bud is much better!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2009)

wow... it sure is.


----------



## nikv (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice, Chris. Worth the wait! :clap:


----------



## John M (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for the extra photos.


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I can't get over the size of the flowers. They are truly monstrous.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Very, very beautiful! Lovely photo, also.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful and nice shot getting the color!!!


Ramon


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful.:clap::clap::clap:

Great growing.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

lovely lip :drool:


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)

In person it is to die for.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

do you think the one I have might have a lip like that :evil:

Very nice potential for future bloomings! Beautiful Chris!


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)

It is a sibling of this plant.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

ah,,,your request may cost you oke::evil:


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)

Keep it Ron. If it turns out better than this clone I will hunt you down.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL, that would be a kick...I am still waiting for it to wake up


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)

In all fairness, I have seen probably 30 plants bloom from this cross, and many of them were, well, how do I put it delicately...

...at least they are all caerulea.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

yours turned out very nice! I will still have hope


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 21, 2009)

I hand picked both the one you have and this one. So far I'm 1 for 2.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

let's hope your 2 for 2


----------



## Elena (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice, Chris! 

I noticed how large the buds looked compared to the size of the plant and now the lovely colour too!

How do you grow them?


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 22, 2009)

I grow all my catt species in pure sphag in unglazed pots, dynamite time release fertilizer sparingly applied, under artificial lighting (400 watt full spectrum metal halide). It's important to remember, I bought this one in bud.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

The lip is magical!!!!!


----------

